# Ge scs1200



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Morning.

Does anyone know where I can find GE SCS1200 silicone?
Tried Canada Corals and Home Depot- nada.
Searched Lowes and Rona- nada.

Closest I can find if the GE 1142- waterproof clear window and door.

I need 1 or 2 tubes for affixing a weir and a sumps baffles.

Ideas?
Thnx 
Mike


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Have you tried Pets n Ponds or Amazon.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Trying to find it locally before I go the amazon, pet pond route


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

get silicon from BA. it will be even cheaper than paying shipping from somewhere.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Your the man Greg!


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

confirming what greg has said, It is @ big als in whitby the sc1200 so i'm assuming at the other ones as well. about 12 ish a tube i beleive


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

and it does not matter is it 1200 or another silicon brand in BA.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 71xlch (Jan 9, 2015)

GE silicone 1 will hold sump baffles and weirs all day. save some $$


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

+1
GE #1 - reef safe according to a bazillion threads on Reef Central. Make sure to get # 1 with no mildew killing agents. Much cheaper and the same thing as "Aquarium" silicone.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the help
With the long weekend coming up, it's project time.


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

We have lots of 1200 in Black and Clear instock.


----------

